# locked myself out



## ApacheXMD (Oct 29, 2002)

Just bought a 92 se-r and locked my dumbass self out of the car. I can't find the keys anywhere, and suspect they might be in the trunk (I was poking around in there earlier). 
I tried using a coat hanger between the window and door (the bottom window trim piece is loose on my car), but didn't know what i was doing or what to push/pull. Any ideas on how i can get in my car?
Or how much would a locksmith charge to come and bail me out of my situation?

-patchy


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

the samething happened to me. my dad has a copy of my key. well here is a funny story. when i was on my way to school and i was late. It was raining and locked myself. i used my moms old sentra key to open my car and I dont know how it worked, but it did


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

the dealer has your key code on file...or at least that's what my salesman told me, but I'm guessing you don't know where it was originally sold.

"EDIT" Some police will open your door for free as a courtesy/PR type of thing.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I've done this many times. Get a door stop or a wooden wedge of some sort to slide between the glass and the rubber strip, it will open up the gap so you can see in there better and give you room to work. Obviously you need a flashlight, and a stiff piece of metal about 2'-3' long. Look down into the door and find the key lock cylinder. Using that stiff piece of metal, push that plastic clip off of the linkeage. Once you've got those two things seperated, push down on the lcok cylinder arm with that piece of metal and you're in. This is the easiest and quickest way to get in without breaking a window. The problem is, you'll have to pull your interior door panel off to hook that linkage back up so that you can lock/unlock the door with your key again. You need specially designed tools to do it the "right" way, and you can't buy these tools unless you're a licensed locksmith.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

I just keep a copy of my key in my wallet, makes things easier


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I also keep a key in my wallet. Dosent help out much when you lock yourself out of the house without your wallet though


----------



## Sr20Power (Jul 24, 2002)

lol


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I bought my lock picks from a locksmith supply store, they don't work in the sentra wing locks, you have to use the manipulation rods. You can buy these online or from your locksmith supply store no license needed, at least here in Oregon you don't.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> I just keep a copy of my key in my wallet, makes things easier


Yeah, but he doesn't have a spare key obviously. The times I've been locked out of my car, my wallet was in the car with my spare key. 

All the online places I've seen require a license to order. They wouldn't even sell me a flexible flashlight, I had to order mine from JC Whitney (they were cheaper anyways).


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

Order you stuff from lockpicks.com
They won't give you any crap.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait... do you guys keep your registration in your wallet?
---Cause if you loose your wallet, you have a perfectly good key to that perfect description of the car, and license plate number, which is absoultly perfect for thiefs.
But don't tell me that you keep your registration in your glove box, or somewhere in your car, because once again, perfect for thiefs, to alter the license plate and shit for a clean get away.

here's what I did, I put it in one of those magnetic key boxes, and I stuck the copied key in it.
Then I went under the car, in the bacl, between the bumper, and truck well. It has sticked there for 5 years now, and I have used it like 20 times now, and it's a hiding place, in which no one would bother looking for.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

NismoXR said:


> *the samething happened to me. my dad has a copy of my key. well here is a funny story. when i was on my way to school and i was late. It was raining and locked myself. i used my moms old sentra key to open my car and I dont know how it worked, but it did  *


I just realized that the original Nissan Locks are crap... a friend of mine just came with his "Hyundai" key and oppened all my locks! he said that all the Sentra's opens pretty easy unless of course you change your factory locks with good ones.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2002)

Don't feel bad - last Thursday (Nov. 7, the day after I bought the car) I locked my keys in my car while I was at college. The Oak Harbor Police couldn't unlock my car b/c of liability issues... so I had to call a locksmith. The cheapest one was $40 - so he came out and had the car open in about 2 minutes... that's like $1200/hr if he did 30 cars! yikes... I want to be a locksmith!


----------



## ApacheXMD (Oct 29, 2002)

I got the door open by unhooking the linkage that connects to the lock cylinder. But not on the lock side, on the lower lever. Then I was able to press down on the lever without the lock preventing it from moving. 
Took a while to unhook the linkage, but after that it was a piece of cake. And taking apart the door trim from the inside to reconnect the linkage took all of 20 minutes with help with some friends. 
Thanks a lot guys. I have a spare key in my wallet now 

-patchy


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Honda locks are no better. One time when I still lived at home, I accidentally stuck the key to my mothers 88 Plymouth Voyager into the 88 Accord Hatchback I had at the time. It was only after the door opened right up and I looked that I realized I had the wrong key! The wacky part is the Plymouth key was single cut, and the Honda was double cut! I was also able to get into that Accord, my brother's 92 Accord, and my 94 Dodge Dakota Sport with nothing but a fork. By bending the outer prongs back out of the way, bending the two inner prongs so they are about the same width as the key would be, inserting them into the lock, and fiddling around for awhile, clunk! Car open.
Car alarm, anyone?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Glad you got in patchy. Yeah, that's the easiest way to get in without having the locksmith rods, which allow you to reach further into the door, not down, but towards the inside of the car, and you can get ahold of the rod that goes from the lock lever on the inside of the car, which is horizontally placed. You can't use a slim jim on our cars. I bought some cheap rod stock that I'm going to use to make my own rods. I checked that place Josh recommended but they're really expensive, I bought one of those flex lights for $12 from JC Whitney and they want around $40-$50 for them.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

tsi200sx said:


> * The wacky part is the Plymouth key was single cut, and the Honda was double cut! I was also able to get into that Accord, my brother's 92 Accord, and my 94 Dodge Dakota Sport with nothing but a fork. By bending the outer prongs back out of the way, bending the two inner prongs so they are about the same width as the key would be, inserting them into the lock, and fiddling around for awhile, clunk! Car open.
> Car alarm, anyone? *


Not wacky that's how all car locks are, The double cut is for conveinece it's just a single sided lock with a reversible key.
You can get through locks very easily. With any filled down key you can get into many cars. ignition locks are even worse.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Depends on if you have power locks. Power locks push down, Manual you pull up (with the hanger). I dont know if its true what you say about Nissan keys bieng easy. I had to get 3 spare keys cut before I got one to work on my Sentra. And none of them even work on my trunk.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I agree with DryBoy. I had two keys made. One worked, and I eventually quit going back into the hardware store after the thrid try. People cannot cut double sided keys to save their life! You have to go to a locksmith or the $tealership to get any worth a damn. I used to cut doublesided keys all the time, and although they can be tricky, especially if the original you're using to cut them from is worn out, but it's all about lining them up right. One the guy cut was so obviously off I looked at it and said, "I don't think this is going to work, see?" and pointed out how misaligned it was. I think what what happens more often is the lock tumblers get worn out and that's why other keys will work sometimes. I think you're thinking of B14's dryboy, B13's you have to push down, and like I said, you can't do it with a hanger or a slimjim unless you disconnect the linkage. Even in B14's I doubt that power locks makes any difference in how the entire mechanism works. If someone wanted to, they could easily make it so that you couldn't unlock the B13. Some simple sheetmetal shields placed around the innermost linkages, as well as various ways to keep someone from being able to disconnect the linkage. But thieves rarely pick locks anymore anyways, they break a window.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> *I agree with DryBoy. I had two keys made. One worked, and I eventually quit going back into the hardware store after the thrid try. People cannot cut double sided keys to save their life!
> 
> but it's all about lining them up .
> 
> But thieves rarely pick locks anymore anyways, they break a window. *


Double sided keys aren't hard to cut, I've made 1000's of them and very rarely could I not get one to work. The main problem that is wrong with double sided keys not working is that the tip wears down over time, so when Gomer at the hardware store cuts your key he aligns it by the tip, this cuts into the shoulder on the new key and then you are off alignment. Stick a piece of paper infront of the original to make up this space, It also helps if the locks are in good condition and taken care of. Don't go to any store with an fully automatic key machine (they are junk and the people don't know how to take care of them)

If the key is worn beyond recognition, then you have a code key cutting machine, which will cut another similar to the origonal.

You can't pick wing latch locks, They are a Pain, you have to maintain a certain amount of pressure on the tumbler in order to pick a lock, it would be close to impossible. That's where a filled down key comes in called a jiggler, or manipulation rods, or a rock.

Hope this helps
Josh


----------

